# Anyone use lag bolts for climbing ?



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

curious has anyone used 8" lag bolts for climbing steps. Should be cheap and easy


----------



## RLIGHT (Aug 5, 2009)

I have and would not suggest it,They worked fine for like 2 yrs then they started to bend the lower ones didn't bother me but when your up there around 25 ft it tends to scare ya a little,just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

used them......worked good for a while but they do start to bend. BUT for the price might be worth using and replacing instead of spending up to 5 bucks per step


----------



## makkd97 (Jan 26, 2008)

I thought about using them also and have been buying bags of them from Menard's.I think I bought the 1/2" bolts,maybe 9/16".I wouldn't think they would bend unless you are, say a 300lb. + man.


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

I use to use 5/8 threaded rod 10'' long and works great but the downfall to this..if you plan to remove and use the following year ...you have to re-drill the holes the next year which can kill the tree...if you leave them in the tree for the next season the tree will grow around them...the same with the lag bolts ...


----------



## HENDU 169 (Feb 13, 2005)

Lag bolts are a soft grade metal and I wouldn't trust climbing with them. You can spin the head of one with little effort. Use steps, sticks or if you want to save money and are pretty good in a tree use the 10" or 12" heavy duty spikes (nails) I have many the have been in for 10 yrs plus with no effect on the tree and don't bend easy.


----------



## trophytaker82 (Dec 4, 2008)

better check the local laws if on public land putting bolt in trees is illegal in some states


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I use 8" grade five cap screws with grip tape. they don't bend easily and they blend in well. they don't take up much space in my day pack.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

I have used them. Thay work well!!


----------



## indeeptreble (Apr 25, 2009)

I used lag bolts with welded rod in the shape of a L. I screwed them in till they bottomed on the L never had one bend I only put them on the front side of the tree so your step pushes down not away like when you put them on the sides of the tree.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Lag step gusset*

I came up with an idea of a clip that will act as a gusset for standard lag screws. Fabricated one and tested it tonight, pictures to follow tomorrow.
I have to pick up longer lags and tweak my gusset in the morning, will include prices with pictures. Will try and get a couple sets,fastened to a tree, in the picture.


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

*Tried it*

If you look you can find inexpensive steps in bulk for the same price as a lag. At least that was the case with me. I found steps for 1.50 a piece and that was the price of the lags at the local hardware.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Cheapest screw-in's I can find are $2.50 pc.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

bill2455 said:


> curious has anyone used 8" lag bolts for climbing steps. Should be cheap and easy


Poor Trees!  LOL JK I'd leave them in the tree as long as you possible can.


----------



## thunderchicken from La (Jun 20, 2009)

*What he said*



trophytaker82 said:


> better check the local laws if on public land putting bolt in trees is illegal in some states


What he said...also check with your land owner if you are leasing property, Most of the land I lease here in Louisiana belongs to timber companies and that is the rule they are more concerned about than any other. The thing is if you leave a lag bolt in a tree and they take the trees to the mill the lag bolt could possibly damage equipment or injure a mill worker.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

yup i've used them...as stated just get a better grade (5 or 8) and long enough and they wont bend unless you are like 300 lbs...i just got out in the sky lift and have my generator, drill and impact and put those bad boys in. i try to rotate them every 3 years


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*lags*

Just paid $.72 each for 1/2" x 10" lags (zinc finish) at ACE hardware, and about the same for the aluminum gusset piece. Still feel I am ahead of the screw in step game, and someone has to carry a wrench in the woods to steal them too!! My pictures from last night didn't turn out so well, flash never went off, pictures after lunch??


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I used them years ago , until i had one break while trying to get it out. I made several steps that would slip over the lag bolt. I also used them with wide nylon straps in the fork of trees for a seat. It is a miracle I did not die using these. There was a company with a long running recall on the lag bolts they sold. Now I use stick ladders. Climbing a tree is no place to save money.
I know of 4 people that had accidents within 20 miles of where I live- two are crippled for life with compound fractures to their legs. One is paralyzed - broken back. The other is DEAD. Three of the four fell while climbing. Obviously none used a harness.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*lag screw gussets*

Here are the pictures as promised, only had enough stock to do four sets.
VERY sturdy with the gussets, NO flex like screw in steps!!


----------



## VAhuntr (Jun 8, 2003)

Been using these for years with great success. Just take em with you when you go.

http://www.woodyhunting.com/Bolts.html


I also the hand drill from this same company as well.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Do they spin when you climb?? Do they feel like they want to pull out??? 
May look into this concept.
How to you mark your holes for morning (dark) set-up?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I have my ladder stand lag bolted to a tree. I used my Snap-On rechargeable impact gun to run them into the oak tree it's on.

Tried to do the same thing with a friends ladder stand, and the impact gun wrung off three of them before they were all the way in. That tree was ash.

No way would I climb on them.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*rebar works good*

i took a cordless drill with really good charged batterys and extras if possoble and permission of course,i took 1/2in rebar that goes in concrete walls and floors or in blocks drill on about a 3degree angle or 5 drill three in.Deep in tree, 8in. Length rebar or so with a 9/16 drill they may seem loose to you but the small angle helps and the next yr. you will not pull them out,but if you want to leave your stand up when you put them in take 5 or 6 of them back out when you leave so no one will put the effort into it to steal your stand,i cut mine all at 8in. if your drill is longer put a piece of tape around the drill bit at 3in. so you no where to stop the drill,i weigh 240 and have never bent one.
i never posted any pics on here but i will try tomorrow thats what i have in a tree out back of my place for my shooting stand,these work really good and once you use them they are a real pain to try to get out the following year if you even can, and i have never had any stolen

Ted


----------



## VAhuntr (Jun 8, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> Do they spin when you climb?? Do they feel like they want to pull out???
> May look into this concept.
> How to you mark your holes for morning (dark) set-up?




The combination of the threads and drilling your holes at a slight angle keeps the bolts very secure. To help find the hole in the dark(hehe):wink:, I just break off small limbs and place them in the holes.


----------



## ann1985 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have and would not suggest it,They worked fine for like 2 yrs then they started to bend the lower ones didn't bother me but when your up there around 25 ft it tends to scare ya a little,just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## NC Forestry (Mar 11, 2008)

I wouldnt advise it at all. Especially if your on someone elses land. Trees are worth to much and take to long to grow to put lag bolts in. If the timber is ever cut sawmills love running logs through a gang saw and hit nails and bolts. Makes for a bad day and possibly a dangerous one. I dont know the situation (where, type of tree etc) so I cant really say much. Just my opinion.


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

bagel77 said:


> used them......worked good for a while but they do start to bend. BUT for the price might be worth using and replacing instead of spending up to 5 bucks per step


Wow $5 a step! Where r u shopping at? Just go to walmart and they should be just over $2. My local hardware store doesn't even sell these for $3


----------



## orrsmills (Aug 12, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> Just paid $.72 each for 1/2" x 10" lags (zinc finish) at ACE hardware, and about the same for the aluminum gusset piece. Still feel I am ahead of the screw in step game, and someone has to carry a wrench in the woods to steal them too!! My pictures from last night didn't turn out so well, flash never went off, pictures after lunch??


Where do u get the aluminum gusset piece????

What is a aluminum gusset piece?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Made them myself, works good too. Strengthens them right up, I would be affraid to use these at any height.


----------



## doeeater (Dec 2, 2008)

i have used lag bolts for years now. when you have over 35 stands on 4 farms ( all private family owned) you cant afford the real steps. like some of the other guys said buy the biggest size you can dont skimp


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

I found a couple of buckets of 5/8 x 10" bolts. drilled holes and put them in and hung a stand last weekend at 25'. work great. 

Thanks for all the great ideas


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> Here are the pictures as promised, only had enough stock to do four sets.
> VERY sturdy with the gussets, NO flex like screw in steps!!



aint that some cool stuff there


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Lag steps*

Thanks!! 
I just shot a doe out of that tree two days ago also, they work good!!
To get these to start quicker I first make a hole with a regular screw-in step then put the lag in once removed. 
And yes, I did wrap cam duct tape around the shiny steps in the picture above.


----------

